# MyRideTrac - New Mileage/Expense App for Uber, Lyft Drivers



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

*Update 7/12/16: Just released version 2.0 with Metric Support. Check it out here!*

I'm Ken, I have been driving Uber for just over a year now and I just rolled out MyRideTrac - to help rideshare drivers track their mileage. I tried many of the apps out there to track miles and expenses and they didn't work for me as a Rideshare driver, so&#8230; I designed one on my own - just for rideshare drivers. . It's called MyRideTrac. MyRideTrac logs your miles and gas purchases in the background (an all expense tracking version is in the works) and uses a convenient pull-down widget to let you control how to tag those miles as RIDER, NORIDER or PERSONAL, in real-time. See your savings immediately by accurately tracking all your deduction eligible miles.

MyRideTrac works with all rideshare apps. However, MyRideTrac is available on iOS for iPhones/iPads right now and and an Android version is in the works. I have been using it in test mode for 5 months and I just rolled it out on the Apple app store. It is free to try (20 free events per month) and just $.99/month for unlimited events if you like it.

MyRideTrac logs your miles/kilometres in the background but uses a convenient pull-down widget to let you control how to tag those miles/kilometres, in real-time, as RIDER, NO RIDER or PERSONAL. You start saving from day 1 by accurately tracking all your deduction eligible miles/kilometres and expenses.

YOU ARE IN CONTROL
MyRideTrac is not passive. It gives you active control when you start and stop a ride. It also lets you track your RIDER and NORIDER (empty) mileage. That's important because the rideshare companies only report the distance you drive with a RIDER in your vehicle! I start tracking RIDER mileage/kilometres when I accept a ride, not when the rider gets into my vehicle.  This helps me understand my costs.

You change your event status as you go, using the handy pull-down menu, so you never have to leave your rideshare app and there is no additional categorization work or corrections to make at the end of the day. You did all of the work while&#8230; you were working. EASY!

TURN YOUR MILES/KILOMETRES INTO A TAX DEDUCTION
The 2016 IRS US deduction rate is 54c per qualifying mile or expenses, whichever is greater. In the UK it's 45p for the 1st 10,000 miles and 25p afterwards or expenses. In Canada, it looks like it is expenses. But, don't worry, MyRideTrac has your back. It keeps track of all of your expenses and creates a handy log that includes odometer readings.

Don't miss out on deductions by reporting only when you have a RIDER in your vehicle. You are entitled to deduct the miles/kilometres you drive in-between! And that adds up!

** You set the deduction rate per mile/kilometre in the SETTINGS Screen. MyRideTrac now supports all tax systems that allow you a simple deduction based on distance or expenses.

REPORT WHEN YOU WANT
Send yourself an email with a handy summary and a detailed CSV file that loads into popular spreadsheet apps. Or, view the last 30 days of your trips on the screen all at once, not one at a time with a summary of your miles/kilometres and fuel purchases.

MyRideTrac LETS YOU TRACK THE MILES/KILOMITRES YOU DRIVE:
- To get to your passenger (NORIDER)
- With a passenger (RIDER)
- In-between rides/alerts (NORIDER)
- To get fuel or repairs (NORIDER)
- For personal errands (PERSONAL)
and
- You can pause tracking and reduce battery consumption without exiting MyRideTrac (STOP)

TRACK YOUR EXPENSES
- fuel purchases
- All OTHER expenses - **NEW
Wash, Lease, Repairs, Tires, Insurance, Toll & Miscellaneous costs too!

20 FREE EVENTS EVERY MONTH
Trac up to 20 events (RIDER/NORIDER/GAS...) for free every month. Upgrade to unlimited events for only $.99 per month!

AFFORDABLE IN-APP UPGRADES ADD CONVENIENCE
*** Add the Pit Stop button
Need to make a pit stop fast!!! Let MyRideTrac find the nearest fast food or gas station for you - all with the push of one button.

*** Unlimited Events
For the serious rideshare driver. maximize your convenience and deductions by adding unlimited events for $0.99/month. Tools to help you track your business expenses are tax deductible.

** MyRideTrac is a tax deductible expense because you use it to prepare your taxes

Here is a link to the AppStore page an overview video on YouTube and MyRideTrac.com

My goal is to make this app as simple and useful as possible. Please share your stories on how it is working for you. MyRideTrac is in continual improvement mode and your input helps make it a better tool for all RideShare drivers.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

MyRideTrac said:


> I'm Ken, I have been driving Uber for just over a year now and I just rolled out MyRideTrac - to help rideshare drivers track their mileage. I tried many of the apps out there to track miles and expenses and they didn't work for me as a Rideshare driver, so&#8230; I designed one on my own - just for rideshare drivers. . It's called MyRideTrac. MyRideTrac logs your miles and gas purchases in the background (an all expense tracking version is in the works) and uses a convenient pull-down widget to let you control how to tag those miles as RIDER, NORIDER or PERSONAL, in real-time. See your savings immediately by accurately tracking all your deduction eligible miles.
> 
> MyRideTrac works with all rideshare apps. However, MyRideTrac is available on iOS for iPhones/iPads right now and and an Android version is in the works. I have been using it in test mode for 4 months and I just rolled it out on the Apple app store. It is free to try (20 free events per month) and just $.99/month for unlimited events if you like it.
> 
> ...


Does it track the times and not just the mileage? I don't think it does. If it does (or when it does) would love to purchase it. Especially if you could add your fares.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

It logs start time and stop time for each event (RIDER, NORIDER, PERSONAL). These are sent in the spreadsheet that you can send at any time. 

Thanks for the question. 

Ken


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Purchased it. Can you get the report to add the total minutes/hours in each category and preferably on a daily basis? If not just don't show the start and stop times but have a column giving the total minutes. That way excel can calculate if needed. Thanks again!


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Great suggestion. I am adding it to the list. Will keep you posted. 

Thanks!


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

downloading as we speak. 
Currently using Hurdlr, but I will try it.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks. I just finished a trip to Ann Arbor MI to demo MRT. Had a great time, and received lots of compliments. I look forward to continuing to make MyRideTrac even more functional.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

I like it, however it seems that the "Log Gas" is not working. I tried to input my fill up, but it didnt save.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

The app requires you to complete the odometer, date, gallons and cost before recording. The RECORD button should change to RECORDED once it is saved. Here is a link to a short video on Logging a Fuel Purchase. 



 .

Please let me know if this helped. If not, send me a note at [email protected] with a phone number where I can reach you (and a good time/date) and I will give you a ring.

Ken


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes. we have several releases being planned as well as an Android version. Next up is the ability to enter ALL of your expenses (tires, maintenance, etc) and edit those expenses. 

Thanks for asking and if you have suggestions on what you would like to see are questions on how to use the app, we'd be happy to answer! 

Best,
Ken


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

MyRideTrac said:


> Yes. we have several releases being planned as well as an Android version. Next up is the ability to enter ALL of your expenses (tires, maintenance, etc) and edit those expenses.
> 
> Thanks for asking and if you have suggestions on what you would like to see are questions on how to use the app, we'd be happy to answer!
> 
> ...


Is that the only enhancement being made with next release about expenses? I hope there is more.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Haven't forgotten about total minutes. It has been added to report changes in the expenses enhancements.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Also can you make in the options to have the default setting be changed? It automatically defaults to NO RIDER and would be better for me to have it be PERSONAL. Thanks!


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

That is a great suggestion. I will add it to the list.


----------



## kbiggs1999 (Apr 27, 2016)

Subscribing for Android release date


----------



## Jim Williams (May 18, 2016)

Same.
"Subscribing for Android release date"


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

By chance is there an option to track medical miles? I use everlance because i track U/L miles; personal miles; and medical miles ($0.19). I track all my expenses too and end of year determine whether the standard miles deduction is better than actuals. Especially since I have a car that requires mid-grade to premium gas. 

I would love to support a fellow driver if it tracks medical too.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Great suggestion! I have a feature designed that may work for this use but I am still in the design stage. Any suggestions you have are appreciated and will help.


----------



## GRamos (May 31, 2016)

Impatiently waiting for this on Android.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

GRamos said:


> Impatiently waiting for this on Android.


Patience is a virtue!


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for your support. We are working diligently on an android version, but we need to finish work and make sure it is bug free. I appreciate your patience.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello avguste*: *I was wondering if the LOG GAS video helped? Were you able to successfully Log a Fuel Purchase? If so, great. If not, please send an email to [email protected] with a phone number and I will give you a ring.

Best,
Ken
MyRideTrac


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Everything works great!! What other features do you have planned? Any upcoming updates?


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for your comment Avguste. Glad to hear all is working! I am finishing up specs for an "all expenses" update that will capture all expenses. I have also just kicked off a kickstarter campaign for the android version. Extra funds can help to speed up development. You can find it here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2122731100/myridetrac-cool-tools-for-rideshare-drivers


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

So the question is... will it Integrate the actual Rides themselves?


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

It is not designed to integrate with the actual rides at this time. MyRideTrac tracks miles independently of your rideshare apps and therefore works with all apps concurrently (Lyft and Uber or any other app - at the same time). I originally contacted UBER to inquire about interfaces and had the developers check out what was available and they concluded that Uber interfaces are designed for apps that cater to RIDERS as opposed to DRIVERS, which makes sense from an UBER point of view. I actually start my RIDER events when I accept a ride instead of how UBER does it (when you start a trip). That way my rides include the mileage I drove to get to the PAX. To me, that is the true cost of the ride. Hope this helps. 

Ken


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Ken, 
is it a Manual "start', or will the app detect a ride request acceptance?


----------



## Uber-Roy (Jun 10, 2016)

Is there a Canadian version in Kilometers. litres, etc


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi UberZF. Thanks for your question. The app is a manual start. You control when you change your status. I do this because I go into NORIDER mode (default start-up status) when I leave the house, which is usually without a rider request, but I am active, therefore my mileage is deductible. We built a handy widget that you install in your pull-down menu so you never have to leave the UBER or LYFT apps. I use it personally every day and do not find it cumbersome. I have a video on how to do this here: 




You can also manually STOP the GPS when you get out of the car or go into a restaurant. That helps reduce battery drain and you don't have to kill and restart the app when you start out again. You just pull down the widget and hit RIDER/NORIDER/PERSONAL and the GPS starts back up. 
Video on how to do that here: 




Let me know if this works for you. Suggestions are really appreciated.

Ken


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for asking Uber-Roy. I do have a kilo/litre switch spec'd out and I am considering putting it into my next release which will include some other needed and requested features. I would love to get an idea how big the Canadian market is... my business manager (my Wife) wants to make sure we are spending our development dollars wisely, no offense intended. Can the Canadian drivers chime in???? I would love to know there are a bunch of our Canadian brethren who would be interested in trying MyRideTrac out. 

Best,
Ken


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm Canadian, but Let me chime in on all NON-US.
Most of the world uses Km/L. 
I'm still waiting on your Droid version...


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

I appreciate that most of the world is metric... but I originally designed this for me to use and I liked it! It met my needs and I thought that it would fill a need for other UBER drivers... I DO have a kickstarter campaign started to speed up Android development for those who can help. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

We started development on the metric switch for the iOS version of MyRideTrac today. This should work for all in Canada and other English speaking nations on the metric system (which is... all the other English speaking countries, Is the UK miles or kilometers?)? Stay tuned should be out shortly... Thanks for your feedback.

Please make sure all of your friends know about the kickstarter campaign for the Android version. This will speed up the development. And Thank You in advance!

Ken


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

OK. Update for our brethren to the north (Canada) or East (UK, Australia - way east!). I am testing an english metric version of the app. There are a couple of spelling errors because we spel differintly here in the US, but I would love to have one or two Canadian (UK or AUS) testers to make sure we are doing kilo/liters appropriately. Any takers... If so, please send me a note at [email protected]. I will respond with what I need to add you as a tester - first come please.

Thanks for the suggestions and support!

Ken


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

ok. Response has been great for folks wanting to test the metric version of the app. If you are interested, please send me a note at [email protected] as I want to add only a couple more testers. Thanks for your support!

Ken


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey I really want to start using this app I bought, but have no use as it keeps switching to not in active ride. Can you PLEASE make it default to personal? Because if I close the app and it reopens it switches to it automatically. My figures get all skewed up. I am not quite sure why we can't change our default. Thanks.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

MattyMikey. It is a good suggestion to add a setting to tell the app what "status" to start. But... I never kill the app (I assume you are swiping up to kill the app when you say "close") . I just hit STOP on the widget or HOME menu and then hit PERSONAL/RIDER/NORIDER from the widget when I want to reactivate the GPS. It takes about a 1/2 second for me to do this. 

Right now, it will always start in NORIDER mode and I will look into the best way to give you control over default start-up mode. But, you may just want to leave the app running in the background and hit the STOP button for now. I find it does not draw much battery in this mode. 

FYI... just about all of the people who I questioned about the default start-up mode wanted it to start in NORIDER mode as they were active when they left the house in the morning and wanted to start deducting miles as soon as they left the house. 

Let me know if this works for you until I can work out a good design for the default startup mode. 

Ken


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

MyRideTrac said:


> MattyMikey. It is a good suggestion to add a setting to tell the app what "status" to start. But... I never kill the app (I assume you are swiping up to kill the app when you say "close") . I just hit STOP on the widget or HOME menu and then hit PERSONAL/RIDER/NORIDER from the widget when I want to reactivate the GPS. It takes about a 1/2 second for me to do this.
> 
> Right now, it will always start in NORIDER mode and I will look into the best way to give you control over default start-up mode. But, you may just want to leave the app running in the background and hit the STOP button for now. I find it does not draw much battery in this mode.
> 
> ...


I will try it. Normally I just double tap my home screen and swipe it closed when I'm done. I will try to use the stop. It's just frustrating as 3/4 of my mileage is personal. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Mike: Let me know if it is working for you.

I have been using MyRideTrac daily for about 8 mos now (testing versions and production versions) and I have found a a bunch of things nice about the design. 

I don't like swiping to kill apps all the time so using the STOP button means I can start tracking right from the pull-down widget. I don't have to restart every day. The STOP button turns the GPS off for the app to reduce battery consumption. 
The pit stop button comes in handy even when I am not driving rideshare. Finding a bathroom quickly (fast food restaurant in this case) comes in handy when just driving around on personal business. 
There is NO swiping right/left/whatever at the end of the day. I still have about 1,000 unswiped events from another app I was testing. 
I have been doing PIVOT reports on the log in excel and get a nicely formatted report of my mileage by vehicle/category and expenses. 
I am testing v2.0 in the UK, Australia and Canada right now. It includes metric support (Yes, I heard you all!) and captures ALL expenses. So far, the feedback has been positive. Just a couple of changes to make.

I appreciate the feedback.

Ken


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks I'll try it. You know if I stop it and reboot phone if it stays stopped or do I need to select stop again?


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

If you reboot the phone, the app will not automatically restart. The Pull-down Widget knows the app is not running. When you pull-down the menu, it will say START MYRIDETRAC. When you press the button, it will start in NORIDER mode (all of the other buttons appear) and you just hit the PERSONAL button and you are good. It takes 2 seconds. 

Ken


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks to all who are providing feedback on the metric and all expenses version of the app. If you are in the US and would like to test, please send me a note at [email protected]. I am also looking for another Canadian and UK tester.

Ken


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey MattyMikey. New release I am testing now includes:

Elapsed time calc for mileage events. 
All expenses logging
2-stage metric (gallons/Litres) & (miles/kilometres) allows combinations for UK
Local currency, format support
Automatic conversion between metric/imperial (US) for Canadian folks. 
Send me a note at [email protected] if you want to test. iPhone only though.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

How does your app compare to MileIQ?


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for asking. I designed MyRideTrac specifically for rideshare. Here are some differences. You can also see a bunch of videos on the website at http://www.MyRideTrac.com.

1. You can actively control classification as RIDER/NORIDER/PERSONAL. That way you can track your empty miles (and costs). 
No work at the end of the day. 
2. MyRideTrac layers rides on top of each other visually. You can see where you are riding empty or with passengers.
3. I like the log format that I send in the CSV file. You can filter or pivot table in Google Docs or Excel. 
4. There is the PitStop feature... find a PitStop with the press of one button. 
5. Cost... only a buck a month... (maybe I should have put that first...). 
6. The widget... never leave your rideshare app (Uber or Lyft, or anything else) to actively control your ride status.

I designed MyRideTrac to work for Rideshare specifically. MileIQ is pretty darn good... I just wanted something to work better for me... and therefore for you... I drive UBER every day.

Let me know if that helps... Its free to try.

Best,
Ken


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

MyRideTrac said:


> Thanks for asking. I designed MyRideTrac specifically for rideshare. Here are some differences. You can also see a bunch of videos on the website at http://www.MyRideTrac.com.
> 
> 1. You can actively control classification as RIDER/NORIDER/PERSONAL. That way you can track your empty miles (and costs).
> No work at the end of the day.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

MyRideTrac said:


> Hey MattyMikey. New release I am testing now includes:
> 
> Elapsed time calc for mileage events.
> All expenses logging
> ...


That's great news. I use iPhone but I'm on vacation in So Cal until Jan 30th so won't be driving for quite some time. I'm assuming you need a tester before then. But if it's available for use around the 30th I would love to utilize!


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow! January 30th! I like long vacations too! How can I sign up. Yes, looking for testers and I sure hope it will be out in the next week or so. Regardless, just wanted to say "we are listening" and hopefully you will be able to see a positive impact from your suggestion. Thanks and have a great trip.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

*Well, it's here! MyRideTrac v2.0 is available on the iTunes store.* *Lots of new features, like:*
1. *Metric support* for all of our *international *Rideshare drivers. Works in the U.K. too! Look here: 




2. MyRideTrac now* tracks ALL of your expenses* with an easy-to-use screen. All expenses and mileage are sent to you in spreadsheet and summary form using the SEND REPORT feature.

3. *Elapsed time *is now included in the spreadsheet. You can total elapsed time or filter by category to see, for example, how long you have been driving with NORIDER.

4. Of course, *local currency symbol and format* are now supported.

Look here for a overview of features. 




Find us at www.MyRideTrac.com

Look forward to your feedback and thank you to all who helped test this version!

Ken


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

I received a note that UberZF asked if the app works on iPad. I don't see it here, but the answer is YES. It works on all iphones, ipad mini, iPad, iPad Pro. 

Let me know if there are any more questions. Love feedback!


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks UberZF for the follow. FYI... just updated the help pages to make clicking on the video links faster. It seems that the iphone doesn't like links embedded in PDFs... If you were experiencing non-responsive links, the new pages should work better! Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

MyRideTrac said:


> I received a note that UberZF asked if the app works on iPad. I don't see it here, but the answer is YES. It works on all iphones, ipad mini, iPad, iPad Pro.
> 
> Let me know if there are any more questions. Love feedback!


I deleted my post right after asking, because It was a Stupid Question on my part... You had already stated it does, and marked that way in Apple iTunes Store as well.


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

No worries. I thought it was a fine question. Keep em coming and thanks for your support!


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks to all who are inquiring about being a tester. We have completed our testing and release 2.0 is now generally available for all iOS users. We appreciate your enthusiasm and support. Please keep suggestions and ideas you would like to see in MyRideTrac coming. You can send a note to [email protected] or just use the Feedback button on the HELP screen right in MyRideTrac.

I am starting Android development and will pass the word when we need Android testers.

Ken


----------



## Saru (Jul 21, 2016)

Is there a way to add mileage from previous rides?


----------



## MyRideTrac (Apr 29, 2016)

Send yourself a report from the SEND REPORTS option. It attaches a spreadsheet with all trips you have logged with their mileage as well as your expenses. You can add rows to the spreadsheet using Google Docs or Excel to include previous mileage and expenses. The spreadsheet becomes your log.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Can I get in on the Testing for Android?


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

I had before, Will do again.


----------

